# أنواع الاستانلس الشائعة، وكيفية عمل معالجة حرارية((Heat treatment)) وتهدأه((tempering)) لها؟



## dsteper (28 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كنت أفكر فى العمل فى صناعة السكاكين المنزلية ((سكاكين المطبخ))، فبحثت على الانترنت وأخذت أقرأ وأشاهد عن هذا الأمر، ولكن كانت النتائج المتاحة كلها تقريبا لأشخاص من الخارج، فواجهت مشكلة فى الخامات التى يشيرون إليها-وأيضاً بعض العدد-، فمثلاً هم ينصحون باستخدام استانلس ((01))، حيث أن سعره مناسب، ويسهل إجراء عمليتى المعالجة الحرارية ((heat treatment))، والتهدأة ((tempering)) له، ولكن المشكلة أنى لم أجد فى السوق من عنده أدنى فكرة عن هذا النوع، ولا عن أى نوع من الأنواع التى شاهدتها، فأرجو المساعدة بشأن أى أنواع من الاستانلس المتواجدة فى السوق المصرى، وبأيها تنصحوننى، مع التكرم بذكر كيفية عمل المعالجة الحرارية ((heat treatment))، عملية التهدأة ((tempering)) لهذا النوع، وأيضاً الأسم الشائع ((أسم السوق)) له، وكذلك أين أجده؟
وجزاكم الله خيراً.
[مع العلم بأنى لست من خريجى كلية الهندسة].


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (3 مارس 2015)

عادة في الغالب المعالجة الحرارية والتهدئة بتاخد من ٣ الي ٦ ساعات والاساس فيها انها بتم لتوزيع نسب الصلادة او hardness بطريقة متساوية للمعدن اللي انت قمت بتسخينة اثناء عملية تصنيعة سواء كان سكاكين او مواسير او لحام وبالنسبة للاستانلس استيل اللي بيتم منه صنع السكاكين بيتم المعالجة الحرارية له علشان يكون حاد وقوي وبنفس الوقت مقاوم للصداء اما بالنسبة للمعدن اللي انت قمت بذكره فهو من نوع O1 وهو من انواع المعادن اللي يطلق عليها tool metal لانهم يستخدمونها في drilling and tool knife من ضمن المعادن دي O1 , A2, D2, V3 ,440C وغيرها كثير ويدخل معاك نسبة الصداء والتآكل وما ذكرته من المعالجة الحرارية والتهدئة والصلادة ونسبة المتانة ونسب المقاومة واشياء اخري ويعتمد اختيارك لنوع المعدن علي نوع الكواليتي اللي انت عاوز تحققه 
وعادة هو هيدلك نسبة صلاده بعد المعالجة الحرارية بحد اقصي للمعدن ٣٥٠ درجه لمدة ساعتين ثبات هتكون النسبة مابين ٥٦ الي ٥٨ ودي تعتبر نسبة ضعيفة وكواليتي تعبان جدا اما انت لو عاوز انتاج جيد لازم تحقق نسبة من ٥٨ الي ٦٢ او من ٦٢ الي ٦٤ حسب نوع السكين او السلاح وحسب نوع المعدن ولخامات المستخدمة 

اما اين تجد المعدن فلا اعلم 
بالتوفيق


----------



## dsteper (3 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً مهندس أحمد


----------

